# Croatia Charter Companies



## dpaulo (Apr 8, 2007)

I'm considering a charter in Croatia (Split) in 2011. Does anyone have any strong recommendations (or critiques) of any of the charter companies operating in that area? Any advice would be appreciated. fdp


----------



## ScottUK (Aug 16, 2009)

I can't remember the charter company I used but it was based in the marina at Biograd na Moru. I went on the shoulder season and got a reasonable price. I would offer something in the region of 40% less than their list price for the period of season especially for the shoulder season.


----------



## dpaulo (Apr 8, 2007)

*June sail*

thanks, Scott. I'm pretty much locked into June but was wondering if there is any great diff in service or amenities among the companies. I will check out the companies at Biograd na Moru. There seems to be quite a difference in price between Sunsail and Moorings, for instance. Dan


----------



## kellysails (Nov 1, 2008)

I bare boat chartered through "Sailing Holidays", a company that I found at the London Boat show. A big mistake as they are geared towards flotillas. They contracted the boat for us from "Sail Croatia" which we did not figure out until we got there. Be careful, charter companies do quite a bit of sub-contracting from each other. Sail Croatia supplied a Jeanneu 37 and it was OK. The bimini supports were in the way of the primary winch so the handle would not spin all the way around it, bad. And our check in/out was contracted to yet another charter company. It was a crazy way of doing business. 

I would not recommend either of these companies. Sail Croatia or Sailing Hollidays. 

We did enjoy our sailing area, the Kornati Reserve north of Split. We received our boat in Kremik which is north of Split. I would research which charter companies are based in Kremik as they all seemed pretty good there. 

Three questions ask any Croatia Charter company
1. Do you have your own staff that will do the check in/out and support?
2. Is the boat in your fleet or does it belong to another charter company
3. How long have you been doing business

There is an epidemic of Charter companies in Croatia that just pass contracts along and really don't operate and maintain a fleet. Avoid them if at all possible. It is going to take some research to bypass all the fluff charter companies.


----------



## kellysails (Nov 1, 2008)

Ah, It took me a while but I found the website for a great charter company out of Kremik. They were the contract check in/out support company that helped us. They were great and have a solid line up on boats in their fleet. They are a bit focused on racing and their boats are a little older but they were nice. I walked through a couple of them, very well maintained. These guys are serious pros at their job.

About us - Mare Charter d.o.o.

-craig


----------



## lealea1 (Jul 15, 2010)

I know there is a Goolet crusing company, specialized in Turkey and Croatia charter

We chartered economy gulet last year per a week and we were very pleased


----------



## PCP (Dec 1, 2004)

I am going to charter this summer in Croacia. I booked on the Dusseldorf boat show with a good discount. Small companie with some almost new Dufours. Till now they have been very helpfull. I will report about the rest, in September.

Ban-Tours yachting


----------



## bareboatingtheworld (Sep 18, 2009)

*Croatia Bareboating Info*

I have to agree with KellySails. Kremik marina, near Primosten, is a great place from which to depart. Last summer we chartered from Sunsail and they were great. It's less caotic than Split and has good access to either northern or southern bareboating grounds. Similar in size and organization is Sukosan marina, but, it's a bit too north to truly bareboat the best part of the coast - south of Split.

If you want further details, I summarized this as well as three other Croatia trips (from Sukosan near Zadar and Split) on BareboatingtheWorld.com, my sailing blog. It will give you some insights about bareboating on the Dalmatian Coast for each area including provisioning tips and some restaurant recommendations.

My favorite two experiences -- eating calamari and the Korcula town. Enjoy.

Gaetano
BareboatingtheWorld.com


----------



## FrankW (Sep 14, 2009)

Hi,

I chartered this june at Yachtcharter Kroatien AMS-Yachting Vrsar und Trogir Adria: Yachtcharter in Kroatien
They are in Trogir. Just a few minutes drive with a taxi from Split airport.

All I can say - friendly, well maintained boat. Everything was ok. 
I'll charter there again.

Frank


----------



## cla6665 (Jul 22, 2010)

If you go up North towards Pula be prepared when you cross the Kvarner Gulf, I have seen that gulf turning really really ruff in blink of an eye. Lots of currents and strong winds. Make sure to check the weather report before crossing and even then be prepared.


----------



## Simonsail (Sep 19, 2005)

I usually use 'Euagent' who have provided reasonable boats and no problems. It is a big agent, but they appear to have high standards. I have chartered five times with them with no problem.

Agree the comments about Gulf of Kvarner. I had an ugly 7 hours crossing it once.

My favourite place is the island sometimes known as Parmizana or St Klement, the island opposite Hvar town. Park on the south side rather than the marina if you can, tying up to a tree. Find the restaurant of the same name which is nearby, or walk the length of the island with a torch to find an uncharted restaurant that is waiting for me next time that looked promising. 

Simon


----------



## chris31519 (Nov 25, 2009)

I returned yesterday from my sixth charter in Croatia. Maybe it's the economy, but I found it much less crowded than previous years. We were at anchor all but two nights - one in Zut to recharge the batteries (lovely Marina in a bay) and one in Piskera due to a storm warning. We had wonderful winds F3- F6 and the nights were cool for sleeping.

There is a lot of competition in Croatia and you can get some really good deals. I have mainly used Sailing Croatia - yacht charter Croatia - sailing holidays - MiramoClub as they have a very nice search engine to see what is available they have their own fleet but also act as agents for other companies, so you have to check out who the boat is being chartered from. We got a 2008 Bavaria 46 for 2,300 Euro in high season.

I've never had a bad experience, just a few niggles. We had a problem with the fecal tank and they sent three guys in a speedboat who were there in an hour. (Rather them than me on that job). I asked for extra mooring warps and this was no problem (BTW if taking a line ashore, do tie to a rock not a tree as it wears the bark, also make sure you have swimming shoes as the rocks a razor sharp in places)


----------



## PCP (Dec 1, 2004)

chris31519 said:


> I returned yesterday from my sixth charter in Croatia. Maybe it's the economy, but I found it much less crowded than previous years.


Nice news . Where are your best photos?

What are the regular price on those little restaurants on the Islands?


----------



## chris31519 (Nov 25, 2009)

Still sorting the photos! 

The restaurants were very expensive, higher prices than I remember in past years. Fresh fish is the most expensive about 400 - 600 Kn - that's over $100 per kg. It is awesomely delicious but even a modest portion of 300g makes for an expensive meal, though it includes the use of their mooring buoys for the night. Meat is much cheaper - but still we cooked on board all but one night. 

I've heard complaints about charges for anchoring in Croatia but it's not a big deal -- in the national parks it was 250 Kn - EUR 35 for a 15 meter boat with six people. If that means it stays untouched by humans I don't mind paying it. I used to live in Spain and know what over-development can do to a coastline. 

They are also putting out more mooring buoys which are friendlier to the sea bed. Only once (in Korcula) did we get charged for anchoring outside one of the national parks.

Both times when we came into marinas it was late evening and we had no trouble getting a spot, which has not been my experience in the past.


----------



## PCP (Dec 1, 2004)

After coming back from 2 weeks charter in Croatia I can recommend Ban-Tours Yachting: Ban-Tours yachting

I have booked very early with them on the Dusseldorf boat show for a good price. They are the Dufour dealers on Croatia and have a small fleet (13 or 14 boats). They are all very recent boats (mine was 5 months old). They have only Dufours from the performance line and from the cruising line (Grand large).

This is a small charter company and that permits a personalized contact and Ana, the girl that takes care of the paper work and Anton, the owner are not only impeccable, but also very nice people.

Anton is a sailor and a relatively young guy (about 35). Before starting the charter business he was for many years a skipper and you can fell that. I mean that you are talking with a sailor and not with a businessman.

The base port is marina Frappa (Rogoznica) and that is a good place because it permits you to go South, to Dubrovnick, Korkula (and other nice places), come back, stay on the marina again for taking water and some supplies and then head North, to the national park and the Northern Islands. That way in two weeks, we only stayed on one Marina, the Base (free of charge) all the other days we stay anchored or on buoys, in nice places (and that's easy because there is lot's of good and nice places to stay sheltered from the wind).

Regards

Paulo


----------



## edsml (Apr 14, 2008)

*June Croatia charter*

FDP, thanks for starting this thread, as I'm also chartering in June in the Dalmatia area of Croatia, and have found much useful information in the great replies!

I charter for a vacation twice a year, once in the Carib and once in the Med., and have to dig through the brokers as described. I have a suggestion for you. Maybe we could save each other some work by sharing information. Even better, we may be able to save some money, as booking two yachts, or extended weeks, usually gets better discounts. Hey, we may even be able to have a mini-flotilla if there the same week(s)! What do you think? I'll PM you with my contact info, and would be happy to share the information I've received so far. Anyone else planning on going, feel free to contact me as well.

Ed edsml at juno


----------

